# Work from home set-up



## jowwy (5 Oct 2020)

As the covid is still around and will be for quite some time, who is currently working from home? how do you feel about it? and what's your set-up

Thanks


----------



## DCLane (5 Oct 2020)

I'm in the corner of my wife's office, about to give a live lecture. Having had a melt-down when someone in a meeting read out the books behind me - I was facing her bookcase / stationary cupboard - we've re-jigged everything to look more professional. It's meant having better broadband installed (fibre optic 900MB), new PowerLine network connections, an expensive camera and headset - all of which I'll have to reclaim myself.

Student view-ish with the camera on a monitor, except there's a painting above me. Note the subject-related matter only, except the 'long distance cyclists handbook' in one corner:


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Oct 2020)

jowwy said:


> As the covid is still around and will be for quite some time, who is currently working from home? how do you feel about it? and what's your set-up
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 550790


Now thats organised compared to my shabby bolt-hole!


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Oct 2020)

Working in social care so we have been at work throughout this. We aren't allowed to take the clients home.


----------



## MichaelW2 (5 Oct 2020)

At the start of home working my work laptop wouldnt talk to the work printer. I tried everything to get them talking but gave up an take my laptop to the printer and plug in the usb cable.
I keep it that way to enforce some mobility during the day.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Oct 2020)

I have been doing my own thing on computers at home for years so that hasn't changed.

I feel _very _happy about not having to work with other people. I would rather choose who I interact with than have random strangers imposed on me by others who are in a position of power over me. Forum rides are excellent for my mental health, office environments were extremely damaging!

I used to sit at a desk at home but my DVT-damaged left leg put a stop to that. I haven't been able to sit at a desk (or a table) for more than about 15 minutes at a time in the past 8 years and that will never get better***. This is my computer work environment now... (laptop on a lap tray which has a comfy beanbag on its underside, legs up on a footstool, mouse on armrest of sofa). The laptop is powerful enough to do most of what I need to do.






(Yes, I _was _on CycleChat when I took the photo! )

I'm sorry for anybody who has suffered due to Covid-19, but (so far) my only personal negative has been not being/feeling free to do forum rides. 



*** I hope to find/make a reclining office chair with a footrest that enables me to mimic my current working position, only back at my desk. I would like to use a big monitor again.


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2020)

I logged a query with IT to enable me to use my home printer - everything is locked out. This took over a month before they got back to me, they logged in, and let me press the install button on the software. All works nicely from the shed.

I'm sat on a dining chair ! I have an expensive chair at work for my back. Needs must.


----------



## jowwy (5 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> I logged a query with IT to enable me to use my home printer - everything is locked out. This took over a month before they got back to me, they logged in, and let me press the install button on the software. All works nicely from the shed.
> 
> I'm sat on a dining chair ! I have an expensive chair at work for my back. Needs must.


wont work let you collect the chair and use it at home - that's what we have done for people who have specific chairs


----------



## figbat (5 Oct 2020)

We were first sent home in March - my wife and I work for the same company and on the way out of the office we snagged as much equipment as we could fit in the car: monitors, keyboards, port replicators and, crucially, our office chairs. We initially set up on the dining table, which is in our open-plan living/dining/kitchen space. This worked well enough for a while but we had originally assumed it was a temporary arrangement. The problem was that it was always there, in our family space, through evening and weekends, stealing space from our table and constantly nagging us. A few weeks ago we were told not to expect to return to the office this year, and perhaps never again in a permanent sense, so we cleared out the spare bedroom and now have two desks in there, with all the stuff on them. We've also moved our printer in here along with office stationery. We both do a lot of online calls so there is some challenge over cross-talking but we're managing and the fact we can shut the door and walk away from it makes family life far better - pus we have our dining table back.


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2020)

jowwy said:


> wont work let you collect the chair and use it at home - that's what we have done for people who have specific chairs



Yes, but didn't want more stuff clogging up the house, and I've got used to it (plus moving about a bit - bear in mind I'm in the garden) - I've not got so lazy as to put our Dolce Gusto next to me in the shed ! 👅 The only danger is I have to watch out for spilling my tea/coffee walking over wet grass and decking !


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2020)

Shedoffice... literally. Too much of my wife's sewing stuff.


----------



## jowwy (5 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> Yes, but didn't want more stuff clogging up the house, and I've got used to it (plus moving about a bit - bear in mind I'm in the garden) - I've not got so lazy as to put our Dolce Gusto next to me in the shed ! 👅 The only danger is I have to watch out for spilling my tea/coffee walking over wet grass and decking !


Putting the dolce in my office was the best move. My partner is retired through ill health ( fibromyalgia and a heart condition).....so in the mornings I’m working hours before she gets up and that means less noise from me making coffee and up/down the stairs


----------



## ColinJ (5 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> The only danger is I have to watch out for spilling my tea/coffee walking over wet grass and decking !


Wet decking can be bloody lethal! I stayed at a holiday site in Devon in a very nice chalet with a raised decking area. There was a ramp going down to the drive at the back of the chalet. I was wheeling my bike down there one morning (in the direction of the red arrow) and my feet slid out from under me, just from the overnight dew on the ramp! I nearly ended up in a twisted heap of man and bike but managed to break my fall by grabbing the handrail.


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2020)

PS I also managed to blag another WIFI Mesh disc off BT even though they aren't 'meant' for covering your garden, shed or garage - whoops covered the lot with 3 extra's now. They aren't bothered.


----------



## DCLane (5 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> Shedoffice... literally. Too much of my wife's sewing stuff.



That'll be fun in January


----------



## bikingdad90 (5 Oct 2020)

My home office in the living room. I’ve tidied it up a bit now so there is no clutter.


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> That'll be fun in January



Yup.  Conservatory then


----------



## Bonefish Blues (5 Oct 2020)

iMac, Aeron,...and a second screen in front of the Mac because the ruddy thing has an intermittent problem with its screen, so I'll have to buy a new one - or the business will, anyway.

Oh and I've got piriformis despite just about the most ergonomic chair yet invented. Arse!


----------



## CanucksTraveller (5 Oct 2020)

I've had an office upstairs in my home for 3 years now, before the pandemic I previously worked from there about 50% of the time, so it's not really that different. 

Excuse the mess. 😶


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> That'll be fun in January



They’ve got a sauna heater and will sit there naked with birch twigs to slap their back. Just don’t go on a video conference call.


----------



## Drago (5 Oct 2020)

Work? A filthy, disgusting word.

PS, has anyone noticed that Jowry is a dead ringer for Vlad?


----------



## Toshiba Boy (5 Oct 2020)

Picnic table from a previous motor home, old dining room chair, and a bag of dog treats to keep my furry homeworking P. A. happy and quiet. 

Set up has worked really well over past 6 months.


----------



## jowwy (5 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> Work? A filthy, disgusting word.
> 
> PS, has anyone noticed that Jowry is a dead ringer for Vlad?


Who’s jowry? and who’s Vlad?


----------



## Drago (5 Oct 2020)

jowwy said:


> Who’s jowry? and who’s Vlad?


I dunno, but they both look like you.


----------



## bikingdad90 (5 Oct 2020)

Is dual screens a thing now? I couldn’t work very effectively without a second monitor. Quite often have a report on one screen and data on the other to write into said report.


----------



## dodgy (5 Oct 2020)

I've been working from home since about 2007 using pretty much this setup. Today I have the boom mic in position as I'm attending an all-day 'virtual offsite' type meeting and it's more comfortable than using a headset, also no battery worries.
Towel on the chair as it's more practical to clean the towel than clean the chair (food crumbs mainly )
I don't usually have scented candles on the go but Mrs D brought it up as she was feeling sorry for me working until 10pm tonight!


----------



## jowwy (5 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> I dunno, but they both look like you.


Still non the wiser. Who do they work for and have they got a wfh set-up to show us???


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> Is dual screens a thing now? I couldn’t work very effectively without a second monitor. Quite often have a report on one screen and data on the other to write into said report.


Yes, mainly. Very useful.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Oct 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> Is dual screens a thing now? I couldn’t work very effectively without a second monitor. Quite often have a report on one screen and data on the other to write into said report.


I've been retired for 3-4 years now but used dual screens for perhaps 15 years before retiring. Invaluable.


----------



## vickster (5 Oct 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> Is dual screens a thing now? I couldn’t work very effectively without a second monitor. Quite often have a report on one screen and data on the other to write into said report.


Certainly it is in my line of work (market research)


----------



## vickster (5 Oct 2020)

I’ve been Wah on and off since going freelance about 5 years ago, a couple of past contracts have been more office based, but mostly I’m 3-4 days at home (I try to work 4 days a week out of choice)
The fancy laptop stand has been a great purchase compared to an old Amazon box 
Paper pile needs sorting and shredding!


----------



## bikingdad90 (5 Oct 2020)

Love the bike wallpaper


----------



## vickster (5 Oct 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> Love the bike wallpaper


It’s funky  and not too much in small room, one wall


----------



## Milkfloat (6 Oct 2020)

This is mine. Electric stand up desk is crucial for me and my historically dodgy back. It was an absolute bargain from Amazon. At work I am a 3 monitor person, and I still do that occasionally now if I pop the laptop open, but most of the time I stick with just 2. I use a Jabra conference speaker as I spend a lot of time on video calls and a headset gives me a headache. The heater under the desk is a little luxury as I don't heat the rest of the house just this room. Next purchase will be a heated throw/blanket for when it gets really cold. I have retained my desk at the office, but I suspect that I will never go back except to clear my stuff as we will probably close it.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (6 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> It’s funky  and not too much in small room, one wall


I heard it has been out of stock for months


----------



## fossyant (6 Oct 2020)

I do know we have a lot of younger staff that are WFH within in small flats or their rooms in their parent's homes. Stories of having a laptop on a coffee table, ironing board, or sitting in bed - something that needs addressing, as I was speaking to a senior member of staff earlier that is expecting further announcements about Manchester, possibly today, and she said, don't even think about coming in (the office being in Manchester).


----------



## dodgy (6 Oct 2020)

Seems logical that longer term, those that can work from home do so after having a proper assessment, leaving more room in physical offices that need to be there. I do wonder about the younger generation, they need more coaching and benefit from being around the more experienced. 
I'd have given up work long ago if I had to go into an office, it's why I've stayed working.


----------



## vickster (6 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> I do know we have a lot of younger staff that are WFH within in small flats or their rooms in their parent's homes. Stories of having a laptop on a coffee table, ironing board, or sitting in bed - something that needs addressing, as I was speaking to a senior member of staff earlier that is expecting further announcements about Manchester, possibly today, and she said, don't even think about coming in (the office being in Manchester).


Our large London office is open with lots of Covid-safe measures in place. While people aren't being encouraged to go in, it's been made very clear that if they would like to for practical reasons or their mental health, they are welcome to do so. The senior team up to the CEO are also maintaining an office presence. We have grads starting this week, must be weird for them (although having mostly previously been interns, they have met people face-to-face)


----------



## fossyant (21 Oct 2020)

Slight upgrade, second hand screen (to match existing one - OCD) and a USB 3 Thinkpad docking station off ebay (docking station is hidden away under the desk).

Oh and the portable speakers that were spare in the garage.


----------



## rivers (22 Oct 2020)

Our box room is currently my office, turbo room/bike store and guest room. I'm working from home 1-2 days/week at the minute and on campus supporting students the rest of the week. My desk with monitors, stand, and keyboard/mouse is underneath the loft bed. Although, one of my bikes and turbo set-up has currently been turfed out due to my wife's younger sister staying at ours for a few days.


----------



## fossyant (22 Oct 2020)

Just had a senior colleague threaten to steal my shed - he is very jealous - I mentioned I was running three screens (work off an email, putting costings into another screen, whilst in a teams meeting on the other). He and his wife are working from home but they have a house in the centre of Chester (and I mean in the centre) and it's tiny - he's working from the kitchen on a small laptop screen. His back yard doesn't have enough room for a shed. 

I have a lot of colleagues working from flats without any spare space.


----------



## Drago (22 Oct 2020)

I don't indulge in this work malarkey, but its interesting to see peoples home set ups. Some of them are very smart. Not a good time to be a commercial estate agent - the days of office space at hundreds of pounds per square foot are quickly disappearing now firms can see that people do work well from home.


----------



## mudsticks (22 Oct 2020)

Hmmn, working from home??

S'okay mostly..


----------



## Landsurfer (22 Oct 2020)

Home working in Ashford, Hereford and Carnforth this week ... pussies ....


----------



## mudsticks (22 Oct 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> Home working in Ashford, Hereford and Carnforth this week ... pussies ....
> View attachment 554023



Yikes what you doing to the kitties in there 

??


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> Slight upgrade, second hand screen (to match existing one - OCD) and a USB 3 Thinkpad docking station off ebay (docking station is hidden away under the desk).
> 
> Oh and the portable speakers that were spare in the garage.
> 
> ...


Looks like you have the track and trace spreadsheet open.


----------



## mcshroom (23 Oct 2020)

This is mine. 









I've got my work and home computers sharing the monitor, and the tablet for teams. Just out of shot are my canine and feline assistants, though they do spend far too much time sleeping on the job.

I find I'm missing the commute more than the office. Just doing a circuit isn't the same, and much easier to skip.


----------



## Archie_tect (23 Oct 2020)

Worked from home since Feb 2019 when I closed my practice office... lock-down has had no effect at all!


----------



## swee'pea99 (23 Oct 2020)

Honestly, the shambles some of you work in, I'm amazed you get anything done.






A tidy desk, a tidy mind, that's the way I was taught. A bit old fashioned I know, but someone has to maintain standards.


----------



## Slioch (23 Oct 2020)

swee'pea99 said:


> Honestly, the shambles some of you work in, I'm amazed you get anything done.
> 
> View attachment 554100
> 
> ...



And I thought my printer was old!  Is that a box of energy gels on the left?


----------



## fossyant (23 Oct 2020)

Old lasers never die.


----------



## Archie_tect (23 Oct 2020)

My A0 plotter and copier are in the storeroom immediately below my upstairs office, accessed through the kitchen and the garage so I have to walk downstairs + go through 6 doors to get to them... the files, sent by WiFi, are ready by the time I get there... unless I've made a mistake and not sent them!


----------



## fossyant (23 Oct 2020)

I had a bit of a wait to get 'permissions' to install printer software for home, although I've avoided using it mainly. The extra screen is useful for transferring information/working with other docuents without printing off. When I got the docking station, I used the IT Department's chat box, and they installed the drivers in 15 minutes, not a 2 week wait via 'email'.


----------



## Jody (23 Oct 2020)

This is my temporary WFH setup. Sent home in March for a couple of weeks to see if WFH was viable and all these months later I've only heard from my boss once 

I should really get it setup better as I'm still working on a fold out chair. Its also a little cramped. 

The desk suits though when I switch over to night time driving duties.


----------



## swee'pea99 (23 Oct 2020)

Slioch said:


> And I thought my printer was old!  Is that a box of energy gels on the left?


It's actually 50 disposable lighters . I bought that printer new in 1957 and it's never let me down. Brothers are bulletproof.


----------



## Gunk (23 Oct 2020)

Here is Mrs Gunks set up, filing cabinets and printer are in the garage.


----------



## bikingdad90 (23 Oct 2020)

Where’s the mouse @Gunk. Did you hide it or is she a leftie?


----------



## Gunk (23 Oct 2020)

Left hand side of the photo


----------



## Mrs M (23 Oct 2020)

My wee office in the spare room


----------



## Gunk (23 Oct 2020)

Handy for the tumble dryer 😂


----------



## DCLane (23 Oct 2020)

Mrs M said:


> My wee office in the spare room
> View attachment 554157


 
I presume the dryer's for laundering money


----------



## JtB (24 Oct 2020)

I’ve been working from home for over 3 years now and while it can get a bit solitary at times I definitely do not miss the commuting.


----------



## vickster (24 Oct 2020)

JtB said:


> I’ve been working from home for over 3 years now and while it can get a bit solitary at times I definitely do not miss the commuting.
> View attachment 554247


What do you do to have all the certificates?


----------



## JtB (24 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> What do you do to have all the certificates?


Mainly patents (digital communications).


----------



## Drago (24 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> What do you do to have all the certificates?


Go to the dentist and come out without another filling.


----------



## slow scot (24 Oct 2020)

Gunk said:


> Handy for the tumble dryer 😂


----------



## slow scot (24 Oct 2020)

Mrs M said:


> My wee office in the spare room
> View attachment 554157


With Willie Millar keeping an eye on things!


----------



## fossyant (24 Oct 2020)

Gunk said:


> Handy for the tumble dryer 😂



Multi tasking


----------



## fossyant (24 Oct 2020)

How's our Welsh neighbours who can't get pens or printer consumables from Tesco etc. Amazon ?


----------



## jowwy (24 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> How's our Welsh neighbours who can't get pens or printer consumables from Tesco etc. Amazon ?


Can get alcohol tho lol.....all good, nothing we can’t get online with next day delivery


----------



## lane (24 Oct 2020)

WFH in the office more at the moment but still WFH a fair bit.


----------



## Salar (25 Oct 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> My A0 plotter and copier are in the storeroom immediately below my upstairs office, accessed through the kitchen and the garage so I have to walk downstairs + go through 6 doors to get to them... the files, sent by WiFi, are ready by the time I get there... unless I've made a mistake and not sent them!




I've worked from home for myself for years. We recently downsized so my office is the box room and is tight for space, compared to what I used to have.

My A1 plotter is now 5 foot off the floor on top of my shelves, which makes changing rolls of paper a slight challenge


----------



## Gunk (25 Oct 2020)

Filing cabinets, stationary and printer all live in garage.


----------



## jowwy (25 Oct 2020)

Does anybody know when they will or if they will be returning to their offices?.

i was told by my company last week that it could be late spring/early summer, but they are assessing which jobs can be done more permanently from home


----------



## lane (25 Oct 2020)

I am already back in the office for the majority so the question for me is when I will be back WFH full time the way things are around here


----------



## jowwy (25 Oct 2020)

lane said:


> I am already back in the office for the majority so the question for me is when I will be back WFH full time the way things are around here


Were are you @lane


----------



## lane (25 Oct 2020)

I work in Nottingham which will be in tier 3 next week........


----------



## jowwy (26 Oct 2020)

lane said:


> I work in Nottingham which will be in tier 3 next week........


I’m in wales and currently in a fire break lockdown of 17 days


----------



## Julia9054 (26 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> It’s funky  and not too much in small room, one wall


I have the same wallpaper in my bathroom!


----------



## Julia9054 (26 Oct 2020)

Back at school now but this was my summer term sofoffice.


----------



## fossyant (26 Oct 2020)

Very noisy in the shedoffice this morning as it's hammering it down outside. Getting a brew and staying dry is tricky.


----------



## Ridgeway (26 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> Very noisy in the shedoffice this morning as it's hammering it down outside. Getting a brew and staying dry is tricky.



Raining in Manchester


----------



## Ridgeway (26 Oct 2020)

I've been home office since 2012 when is started to work for myself. Being able to close the door to it all allows me to get on with work when home life continues around me..... My 5m³ office has been well amortised in the last 8yrs






The only recent addition has been to add a desk riser as since early March i've been spending too much time sitting down, it helps a lot as i now switch every hour between standing and sitting and all my conf calls i do standing.


----------



## lane (6 Jan 2021)

I am back WFH. For the past 4 months have been partly in the office with 1 day at home, then 2 days at home now back more or less entirely at home for at least a couple of months probably longer. It certainly feels safer at the moment. Anyone else now back WFH?


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jan 2021)

My daughter has just started WFH today. It'll take her a while to instill a routine into the household, I think. 
She won't have the option of a separate room so kiddies will have to learn to leave mummy alone for 4½ hours a day!


----------



## Ridgeway (6 Jan 2021)

No changes for me, still WFH and haven't been to a customer since 22nd Dec and no plans this month. Will be like this until end March i feel.


----------



## Milkfloat (6 Jan 2021)

Been WFH since March - our office closes permanently in June (end of lease) so it looks like WFH is the new norm, well at least until I get made redundant .


----------



## fossyant (6 Jan 2021)

Well, we were thinking of maybe popping in occasionally, that's now completely off the cards. Just had to order a new laptop stand as MrsF want's her's back as she starts a new job next week ! 

Winter has seen some upgrades to the shed office - curtains to keep some of the draft out/heat in, and an oil filled radiator on a 'timer'.


----------



## lane (6 Jan 2021)

Of course schools have closed too as they did in March so all 4 of us at home now. We are all up and running much more quickly and the school and college lessons are on Teams which wasn't the case previously. So this morning my two teenagers are on teams for lessons and Mrs Lane is on teams involved in providing an adult education lesson.


----------



## siadwell (6 Jan 2021)

Have been WFH since mid-March. Not great setup - working at the dining table with laptop and a monitor on a shoebox riser, and sitting on a dining chair with a cushion on.


----------



## bikingdad90 (6 Jan 2021)

lane said:


> Of course schools have closed too as they did in March so all 4 of us at home now. We are all up and running much more quickly and the school and college lessons are on Teams which wasn't the case previously. So this morning my two teenagers are on teams for lessons and Mrs Lane is on teams involved in providing an adult education lesson.



Ouch, your internet will be taking a pounding. How is to standing up to the abuse?


----------



## johnblack (6 Jan 2021)

Bear the cat has been in the laptop bag nearly every day since last March.


----------



## lane (6 Jan 2021)

bikingdad90 said:


> Ouch, your internet will be taking a pounding. How is to standing up to the abuse?



Two teenagers at home - guess it is used to taking a pounding


----------



## Gunk (6 Jan 2021)

I’m based from home from Friday, so that will both of us, plus two teenagers now not doing GCSE’s and A levels, not really looking forward to it, I like going to the office.


----------



## irw (6 Jan 2021)

lane said:


> Two teenagers at home - guess it is used to taking a pounding


----------



## CanucksTraveller (6 Jan 2021)

johnblack said:


> View attachment 567518
> 
> 
> Bear the cat has been in the laptop bag nearly every day since last March.


For cats, bags are seemingly made of pure warm.
And if I fits, I sits. 😊

Beautiful cat by the way.


----------



## lane (6 Jan 2021)

Gunk said:


> I’m based from home from Friday, so that will both of us, plus two teenagers now not doing GCSE’s and A levels, not really looking forward to it, I like going to the office.



Had my son at home after the first lockdown when his GCSEs were cancelled - hard to get them motivated in those circumstances. Weather was nice so got my son out on a lot of bike rides not so good now though.


----------



## Gunk (6 Jan 2021)

-1 tomorrow


----------



## johnblack (7 Jan 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> For cats, bags are seemingly made of pure warm.
> And if I fits, I sits. 😊
> 
> Beautiful cat by the way.


Thank you, he is huge at the minute (7kg) but drops down to his fighting weight by early summer. He is completely nocturnal and even though he's starting to get old is still an amazing ratter.


----------



## rockyroller (8 Jan 2021)

last March I had to setup in my bedroom. been back in the office since August


----------



## fossyant (8 Jan 2021)

MrsF's boss just dropped off a laptop, huge 27" screen and various cables, keyboard and mouse. Looks like she's going to work in the conservatory - she's not having the shed office (it is hers actually). He said 'you might want to wipe down the screen as the previous user was a smoker. Blurgh, that was the first job. I've had to buy a new laptop riser and give MrsF's her's back.


----------



## Tripster (8 Jan 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> Home working in Ashford, Hereford and Carnforth this week ... pussies ....
> View attachment 554023


Live not 15 mins from Carnforth, if you mean Lancashire


----------



## Bonefish Blues (8 Jan 2021)

Been here since March. Worse places


----------



## rockyroller (8 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> I've had to buy a new laptop riser


$$$ ca-ching!


----------



## rockyroller (8 Jan 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Been here since March. Worse places
> 
> 
> View attachment 567925


well this is a unique experience, I see my own setup on your screen. so weird!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (8 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> well this is a unique experience, I see my own setup on your screen. so weird!


Shame you didn't have someone else's on yours - glad you noticed


----------



## rockyroller (8 Jan 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Shame you didn't have someone else's on yours


oh haha, great thought! we should start a thread & get a series, like barber shop mirrors ... or not


----------



## Julia9054 (8 Jan 2021)

Sorted out a desk for teaching from home this time to save my back.


----------



## rockyroller (8 Jan 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> Sorted out a desk for teaching from home this time to save my back.


good for you! pretty spot! but you need more stuff! not nearly cluttered enough! :-)


----------



## Julia9054 (8 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> good for you! pretty spot! but you need more stuff! not nearly cluttered enough! :-)


I just have an iPad with children on it!


----------



## Landsurfer (8 Jan 2021)

I work on our breakfast bar .... sometimes it's clear sometimes it's not .... the view this morning !!!!
Connor!! Come and clear up !!!!! And thats not even my MacBook ....... kids !!!


----------



## JhnBssll (11 Jan 2021)

I've been working from home most days since lockdown 1, only venturing on to site when we need to get hands on with prototypes or use certain kit in the workshop. I can find it very difficult to concentrate whilst working from home, often finding myself staring motionless for minutes at a time, quite unusual... Anyway, here's my home office 






It could do with a tidy, but every time I go to do it I find myself staring motionless...


----------



## rockyroller (12 Jan 2021)

JhnBssll said:


> I've been working from home most days since lockdown 1, only venturing on to site when we need to get hands on with prototypes or use certain kit in the workshop. I can find it very difficult to concentrate whilst working from home, often finding myself staring motionless for minutes at a time, quite unusual... Anyway, here's my home office
> It could do with a tidy, but every time I go to do it I find myself staring motionless...


sometimes that's good for concentration but maybe you can brighten the room a little. I'm not an interior decorator but I once read about how ppl benefit from seeing the horizon. maybe you can set up a fake window, with a photo print looking out on to the ocean?


----------



## straas (12 Jan 2021)

We've just changed things round in the nursery because our son's decided playing with the curtains at bedtime is hilarious.

The nursing chair is now by the window, currently sat here for a change of scenery - I can just about see the top half of one of those new towers in Manchester city centre. 

Beats staring at the wall!


----------



## fossyant (12 Jan 2021)

straas said:


> I can just about see the top half of one of those new towers in Manchester city centre.



I can see them all from my Shed office - waving from about 9 miles away in SE Manchester.


----------



## straas (12 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> I can see them all from my Shed office - waving from about 9 miles away in SE Manchester.





I do wish this part of manchester had some hills, much better for views.

Lived in leeds for a bit, and miss being able to look over the city centre from my flat.


----------



## Gunk (27 Jan 2021)

I was working at the kitchen table but it was impossible, last weekend we dismantled a couple of chests of drawers, got our storage organised, and made room for a desk in the bedroom. I do clear it every night after work so I switch off! So far, so good, it’s a nice place to work.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2021)

Blimey, you really understand minimalism...I've got more in my working environment and it is balanced on my lap and the arm of the sofa!


----------



## mikeIow (27 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Blimey, you really understand minimalism...I've got more in my working environment and it is balanced on my lap and the arm of the sofa!


Was thinking the same....

I’ve been working from home for decades (although did travel a fair bit too)....but I daren‘t post a picture of my study, just way too messy....
.....but the 6’ x 3’ dining table desk has laptop + 2x 1080p monitors, always with multiple things on the go. 
Think I might have issues with focusing on one task at a time


----------



## rockyroller (28 Jan 2021)

Gunk said:


> I was working at the kitchen table but it was impossible, last weekend we dismantled a couple of chests of drawers, got our storage organised, and made room for a desk in the bedroom. I do clear it every night after work so I switch off! So far, so good, it’s a nice place to work.


perfect photo, looks like an ad for something. would you consider painting your wires beige?


----------



## Gunk (28 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> perfect photo, looks like an ad for something. would you consider painting your wires beige?



The black cable will have to be changed!


----------



## JhnBssll (30 Jan 2021)

Gunk said:


> The black cable will have to be changed!



Seems we've gone in quite different directions with our work setups  I've just added a 4th display so I can keep an eye on my 3d printers


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jan 2021)

JhnBssll said:


> Seems we've gone in quite different directions with our work setups  I've just added a 4th display so I can keep an eye on my 3d printers
> 
> View attachment 571256


Why not just have one super ultrawide monitor - like *THIS ONE*?


----------



## JhnBssll (30 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Why not just have one super ultrawide monitor - like *THIS ONE*?



That would be lovely, but these were about 70 quid each and that one is £830


----------



## stephec (31 Jan 2021)

Mrs M said:


> My wee office in the spare room
> View attachment 554157


Sitting on the spin dryer whilst you work? 

Nudge nudge, wink wink. 😄


----------

